# In honor of Coby



## *t* (Oct 22, 2014)

He had a beautiful life.


----------



## kellyguy (Mar 5, 2014)

Coby is a very beautiful boy. I always remember that Goldens have perfected the art of living in the moment, even when they are being lazy they sieze the moment.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

Ha! That made me laugh. Of the pictures I've uploaded so far I had just realized a bit ago Coby is always laying around. My big lazy bear.


----------



## jacksmama (Mar 2, 2013)

I am so very sorry for your loss. Coby was a beautiful boy and my heart goes out to you even as mine is breaking for the loss of my Charlie yesterday. I hope you find peace and comfort in the knowledge that you gave Coby a wonderful life.


----------



## KKaren (Oct 29, 2014)

Coby Love said:


> Coby May 11, 2006 to April 8, 2015
> 
> http://www.goldenretrieverforum.com...albums9530-coby-may-11-2006-april-8-2015.html


Thank you for sharing your pictures of Coby. I love your signature picture with Coby in the field and then also the one that gives a longer view to include your son. I'm so very sorry and I hope that the good memories you have of him will help ease your heart. Hugs to your and your family.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

Thank you so much Karen K 



KKaren said:


> Thank you for sharing your pictures of Coby. I love your signature picture with Coby in the field and then also the one that gives a longer view to include your son. I'm so very sorry and I hope that the good memories you have of him will help ease your heart. Hugs to your and your family.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

We brought Coby's ashes home today. I'm surprised at how heavy he is! They also did his paw print for us in clay. It is nice to have him home in a strange way. Our plan right now is to spread his ashes both in the back yard and at the beach. I may keep a few in his urn. It's kind of nice having a part of him. Anyway, I'm thinking about exactly what to do. Not sure I really want the ashes around forever.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

Coby's paw print and ashes.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

We have jakes on the mantle on the fire place. My mom didn't want to spread them outside because they would wash away and not be with us. It is really comforting when you bring the ashes home because then they are back where they belong. Rest in peace sweet coby.


----------



## KiwiD (Jan 14, 2008)

The pawprint is a beautiful keepsake of your boy. We have our Golden's ashes in our bedroom with her collar and some photos. I can't bear to part with them, I feel she's always close by even if she's not physically here. Whatever you decide will be the right decision for you.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Coby*



Coby Love said:


> Coby's paw print and ashes.


So glad that Coby is home with you. We have our Munchkin and Gizmo, Snobear and Smooch, on glass shelves on the wall of our Family Room.
Since we spend the most time there, they are always with us. We have pictures of them in front of their boxes.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry for your loss of Coby, he was beautiful. 

Love the paw print and his urn, so special.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

It's strange because you never know how you'll react until you face something. I never would have taken myself for someone who would keep ashes around. Before Coby's death I would have looked at it as macabre. Now, I just don't want to part with them! I'm glad other people have kept ashes. 

I will give it some time and see how I feel. Right now, he's staying on the mantel.


----------



## GoldenSkies (Feb 27, 2014)

Coby seems like a very gentle, sweet and loving Golden in his photos. May he rest in peace, so sorry for your loss.


----------



## Chritty (Aug 17, 2014)

Coby Love said:


> It's strange because you never know how you'll react until you face something. I never would have taken myself for someone who would keep ashes around. Before Coby's death I would have looked at it as macabre. Now, I just don't want to part with them! I'm glad other people have kept ashes.
> 
> I will give it some time and see how I feel. Right now, he's staying on the mantel.



I don't think you have to give yourself a time limit. I also think the paw print is a great way to honor your friend's life.


----------



## Coby Love (Apr 9, 2015)

He was such a gem. Thank you. 



GoldenSkies said:


> Coby seems like a very gentle, sweet and loving Golden in his photos. May he rest in peace, so sorry for your loss.


----------

